

HD Screencast: BitsyBox Integration in Five Minutes - roachsocal
http://vimeo.com/5982832

======
roachsocal
Last week, a few of you asked about how BitsyBox works exactly (especially
compared to CushyCMS) -- this is a quick overview. Any feedback is much
appreciated. We're currently in beta right now, but considering quitting our
day jobs and applying to Winter YC.

